# Space Pod instructions



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I didn't say anything about the Seaview's instructions because I knew where most everything went and I didn't feel like getting on the band wagon complaining about them. But the Pod is different. What gives? Pictures and diagrams along with text make a kit complete. I love the fact that Moebius has come out with great kits and I hope they continue, but come on already. The Seaview instructions were horrid but this one takes the cake. Sorry, kit:A+ instructions:F.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes I mentioned that yesterday... great kit awful instructions. They start out good, but then just fizzle. There is no reason not to show all the parts and assemblies of the kit.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Dear Moebius,
PLEASE spend some money on assembly guides and paint charts, Seaview...strike one, Space pod...strike two, Chariot...? The kits are wonderful but the instructions suck! Oh and decals for interiors where needed. If we can see them in photo research, so can you! (Space Pod LOX bottles)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree whole heartedly. However, I'm still gonna build this puppy up to the best of my ability (after I get the lighting kit for it). :thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

VoodooFX IS developing a lighting package for the Pod.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*My thoughts are......*

I've been building models for about 40 years. I scratchbuild most of my cars and bikes now, so building the Seaview is a reach for me. I love it though, it's challenging. Instructions? Phhhhhht. Who need's em' most of the time? Usually if something isn't clear to me, a short time of test fitting and fiddling clears it up. I'm thrilled to have this kit. I'm even more thrilled that the 1/24 Chariot is one the way! I don't have the Pod, I may not even get one. It wasn't my favorite. I will say, the one's I've seen built up on here look pretty darned nice, so it couldn't be that unclear could it? Same goes for the Seaview. You guys are doing some awesome work! 

I'm having a good time here. Glad I found this place. I know a lot of you aren't car guys, but here's some of the stuff I do:








































Variety is the spice of life right?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

At least the instructions are in english... I've lost count how many kits I've done that had so so drawings and hierogliphs for words

*First and formost *all I can say is that this like the Seaview is a *great kit.* 

Unfortunatly it will be a couple of weeks before my bench is cleared enough to start it.  But going thru some test fits as well as trawling over the instructions :drunk: and... well yes they maybe a bit cryptic to a novice. Which I know I'm not.  I really like the fact that Moebius has used the actual name of certain parts of the ship but alas it falls a bit flat without the drawn referance to said parts. 

Now having said all that it does, in the first couple of lines on the second page of said instructions, say to read the instructions carefully and test fit all the parts. :wave:

I wasn't gonna get the Chariot but after the Seaview and the Pod I may have to re evaluate my thinking cause Moebius has supplied me with long awaited and outstanding models for my collection and ending a lifetime of wishes. :thumbsup:

just my 2 bobs worth...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I felt I should restate my comments in the above post. I might have come across a little heavy handed. First I wish to express my gratitude to all the fine folks at Moebius for answering the prayers of Sci-Modelers everywhere. I have worked professionally in the model industry for more years than I care to look back on. I distinctly remember the days of limited subject selection and the complete lack of anything that remotely resembled assessories, add ons, or anything aftermarket. Photo-etch...are you kidding me? We builders are living in a time of innovation, and technological wonder that would boggle the mind of most builders from merely a decade or so back. Who knew we would make our own decals, cast our own parts, even do our own photo-etch? Companies like Moebius deserve every dollar we can send their way.The cost to produce the toolings and molds alone to make a kit is astronomical. It's a long and winding road from idea to finished product. And it is a blessing that manufacturers take the time to listen to our ideas in what we wish to see in subjects in the future and the features we want on them. That said, ...please Moebius, take what I have said to heart. I will buy your products with glee and happily build until my fingers hurt, all I ask is that a bit more care and attention be placed in the assembly manuals for the many builders who don't have so many years under their belt. ALL HAIL! MOEBIUS!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^No, when you're right, you're right. While the kits are fantastic, the instructions do, in fact, suck.

Maybe I'm spoiled by decades of aircraft models that have booklets with detailed, step-by-step, numbered illustrations showing every single part, with paint called out, but they're the industry standard, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm wondering if at some point in the kit design or manufacturing process, there may exist sufficient digital drawings of the kit parts that could be used to create a nice instruction sheet for future kits.

Anyone know? If that type of stuff exists, why not use it for the instructions?

Huzz


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> ^No, when you're right, you're right. While the kits are fantastic, the instructions do, in fact, suck.
> 
> Maybe I'm spoiled by decades of aircraft models that have booklets with detailed, step-by-step, numbered illustrations showing every single part, with paint called out, but they're the industry standard, as far as I'm concerned.



Revell Germany and Tamiya are first rate with instructions.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> Instructions? Phhhhhht. Who need's em' most of the time?
> Variety is the spice of life right?


Yea, but there's nothing more frustrating than to glue a part together and then after a few days realizing that it's wrong because the instructions weren't clear.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A case in point with the Pod is the landing pads. The struts don't mount just in the middle. The written instructions don't say specifically which whey the asymetrical parts should face. You have to extrapolate that from the poor photo.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree with the following:
#1 AWESOME KITS, MOEBIUS AWWWWWEEEEESSSSOOOOMMMMMEEEEEE
#2 thanks a million times over for them!
#3 the instructions suck. luckily for me, I am a 40 year fanatic of LOST IN SPACE, otherwise I'dve been lost in the woods the 1st hour out. the instructions are beyond sucky.
#4 NO space pod should EVER be without it's supply of LOX. I added my own labels to the LOX canisters. Smith, of course, would balk at domestic lox. C02 my FOOT, you ninny!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't cracked the Pod open as of yet but anytime we can get better or should I say clearer instruction sheets and including paint color guides...that is always a BIG help!

Tim...great Rat Fink stuff......hey DuckFink....did you see these?:thumbsup:

I can't wait to see the Chariot and put some aftermarket lighting and stuff into it! I always wanted one of those growing up!

Moebius....just keep crankin them kits out! We will find a way to build them with or without instructions!

MMM


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jwrjr said:


> VoodooFX IS developing a lighting package for the Pod.


Any word on when it might be released and an estimated cost?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Just got my Pod from Cult (BTW: Steve, Thanks! Nice price, fast shipping, great deal all the way around).

My first impression was "WOW!" Gorgeous kit. From the pics y'all have posted, I can see it'll build up very nicely. The scale is awesome. I was surpised at the size of the kit box as opposed to the kit inside. No wasted space here!

However, like everybody else here, I'd have to agree, the instruction do indeed suck (I forget who said they started out well enough and just fizzled, but that's a pretty fair & accurate description).

Moebius' kits are some of the finest I've seen in the last 45 years from the quality, engineering & subject matter standpoints, but I unfortunately lack the time for the kind of research some of the aircraft or Trek guys put into their models.

Even the most familiar subjects can seem a little alien if you're not aquainted with the way the parts are broken down.

Impossible job? No. But it would've been a bit simpler with better detailed diagrams & instructions.

By *no* means will it keep me from buying any of their kits though! Keep 'em coming Frank!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Instructions? People actualy _use_ them?
Unless there are gears and motors...


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Opus: the hardware is nearly ready (<= 1 week). How long until the instructions, etc. are ready - I don't know.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I've built a few kits that had me slightly puzzled in places. I agree the instructions should be clear, but we're supposed to be good at figuring things out aren't we. That being said: I haven't seen the Space Pod instructions, yet. What skill level is the kit?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I think the following dialog from the classic Marx Bros. film, Duck Soup, fits into this conversation perfectly:


Minister of Finance: Here is the Treasury Department's report, sir. I hope you'll find it clear. 

Rufus T. Firefly: Clear? Huh. Why a four-year-old child could understand this report. [to Bob Roland] Run out and find me a four-year-old child, I can't make head or tail of it.

:hat:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Perhaps they were leaving an opening for a brand new after market venture? After market instruction booklets?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> What skill level is the kit?


I believe that it is a Skill Level 3 with over 105 parts!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Considering one landing gear foot is made up of 11 parts, and you build three of these in two slightly different styles, AND you aparently get a bunch of spare parts, some better plans would help...


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Whew I thought I was the only one. I just got my Seaview and Space Pod today AWESOME kits!!!! I started pulling out the parts and when I got to the instrction booklet I was very disappointed, I guess I'm spoiled but I expected instructions somewhere between the Fine Molds X-wing and the AMT re-released Star Trek kits (back when you got some COOL diagrams).

Make no mistake the instructions wouldn't keep me from buying the kits because they are GREAT, but a nicer set of instructions would be an added bonus.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

flyingfrets said:


> Just got my Pod from Cult (BTW: Steve, Thanks! Nice price, fast shipping, great deal all the way around).



I don't see Steve here anymore.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> Considering one landing gear foot is made up of 11 parts, and you build three of these in two slightly different styles, AND you aparently get a bunch of spare parts, some better plans would help...


Mine is on it's way soon. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

A skill 3 kit usually takes some doing to put together. If the instructions are that poor, though, I'm sure something will be done to help those with problems assembling the kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I don't see Steve here anymore.


Pretty sure he lurks.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Pretty sure he lurks.


Where is your Seaview?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I don't see Steve here anymore.


"Thank You" never hurt anybody :tongue: and letting folks who've never bought anything from him know he's a good source for kits aint a bad thing either...


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

The Chariot is going to be a NIGHTMARE to build if we have to assume the Pod instructions style is used. BEYOND POOR in the industry these days. Sort of early 1950's kit instructions but those were actually better. Scratching my head over why a kit of such great detail and high engineering has such poor instructions. Maybe better instructions are NOT in Frank's budget?
I'd have to say the Seaview's instructions are actually MUCH better than the Pod's!!!!!
Good thing the kits themselves are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!
Gary:hat:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> "Thank You" never hurt anybody :tongue: and letting folks who've never bought anything from him know he's a good source for kits aint a bad thing either...


Stock, orders and shipping O.S he still is the man to deal with from my point of view.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Where is your Seaview?


Control room is complete, fiber optic holes drilled, backlit picture of Kirk and Spock on the main view screen )), limber holes filed open, Flying sub assembled and primed. I'm struggling to figure out exactly how to lay out an 18-bulb Xmas string of white LEDs to cover everything.

Then I got distracted, and it's been sitting aside for many weeks.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Dave sent me the art for the Chariot instructions which appear to be a booklet illustrated with color photos. The files are huge, and are an improvement over the Seaview and Pod sheets. He also sent an exploded diagram of the Space Pod which I have posted over at the Clubhouse.
Tom


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> Dave sent me the art for the Chariot instructions which appear to be a booklet illustrated with color photos. The files are huge, and are an improvement over the Seaview and Pod sheets. He also sent an exploded diagram of the Space Pod which I have posted over at the Clubhouse.
> Tom


Clubhouse?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, hell, if they had an exploded CAD drawing, why didn't they use it, broken into steps, for the instructions?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Link?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*Pod Exploded Diagram*

Here is the jpg Dave sent...
 Tom


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Though this exploded view is a tremendous help, and I agree the instructions could have been a little more detailed, I still praise Mobeius for this kit. It is an excellent representation and I hope all the negativeism on the instruction sheet does not disuade him in any way, but helps him in being able to improve upon his products. I look forward to the Chariot regardless of the instructions since this is a kit I have wanted since I was a kid.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Opus Penguin said:


> Though this exploded view is a tremendous help, and I agree the instructions could have been a little more detailed, I still praise Mobeius for this kit. It is an excellent representation and I hope all the negativeism on the instruction sheet does not disuade him in any way, but helps him in being able to improve upon his products. I look forward to the Chariot regardless of the instructions since this is a kit I have wanted since I was a kid.


I agree! I hope all the nagetivism on the instruction sheet _per_suades him to make better instruction sheets!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> I agree! I hope all the nagetivism on the instruction sheet _per_suades him to make better instruction sheets!


Indeed, I agree 100%.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Bwain,

Thanks for that diagram! It'll be a *BIG *help...


----------

